# How are your local OTA Digital stations?



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Just checking the pulse of other cities.:wave: Here in Portland we are going through some growing pains. :bang Seems that one station or the other is always having problems with equipment, be it audio/video/PSIP generator or human error.:scratch: When it works, it's wonderful,:up: but it is very frustrating sitting down to watch my favorite show to find out the channel's on the blink at that moment.:hair: 

So how's your's? :shrug:


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Ours in NYC are purrrrr-fect 

Well except for when those stupid terrorists blew up the TV tower.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Let's see. WTRF is always on and off, WTOV likes to add scrolling text at the bottom of the screen and neither transmitts higher than 480. KDKA & WPXI are the best. WTAE, WPGH, WCWB, WQED are unreliable because of their low power. 

Because of conjestion in the TV band, analog is just about impossible. I don't receive near as many stations as I used to


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

Digital OTA stations!?? I just figured out how to keep my analog antenna secured to my igloo. I suppose if my locals ever go digital (May 2003? Can I please have another extension Santa?) I will need to purchase a different antenna?? 

E has a spot beam on Anchorage but we don't know why! Still no locals on E?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2002)

Detroit 7 Digital channels - all except in HD except Faux. 3 @ 1000kw power


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Denver:

KMGH (ABC) - broadcasting at 1 kilowatt (yes - 1) from the top of their 6 story building downtown.

KCNC (CBS), KRMA (PBS) - broadcasting at about 5 kilowatts from the top of Republic Plaza (37 stories I think) downtown.

KUSA (NBC) - just started broadcasting last week at somewhere between 5-10 kilowatts from Republic Plaza downtown, but only upconverting the SD feed as they don't have their HD recording equipment in place yet.

KDVR (FOX) - broadcasting from Lookout Mountain (where all of the broadcast antennas are) at 450 kilowatts. Been having big problems with their encoder for the last 2 years. Stable now for the last 2 weeks.

KWGN (WB) - will begin broadcasting from Lookout Mountain on their secondary antenna in March 2003 - just won a court battle in the county to add their digital transmitter to their shorter antenna.

KTVD (UPN) - not broadcasting, no indication when.

The problem we have in Denver is a group of about 50 homeowners all but blocking any move forward to get the digital transmitters on the broadcast towers because they want the towers gone. Doesn't matter that the towers have been ther for 55 years, and none of them have been there that long. They have a great deal of money to throw into the battle (ie pad the pockets of the county comissioners) to block any positive movement. Also doesn't seem to matter to them that the current proposal to get DTV going in Denver for real would result in 4 of the current towers coming down and replaced with 1 new tower.

KCNC had a lot of problems when they started broadcasting a year ago, but with a lot of effort on their part, and a lot of feedback from the AVSForums Denver group they have worked them out.

Fortunately for me I live 2 miles from the downtown broadcast sites so I receive them all pretty cleanly. There are about 15 of us in Denver that can get the KMGH signal, and the ones from Republic make it out about 30 miles or so on a good day.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Houston

KUHT (PBS) 316 kw - PBS HD Demo loop most of the time. HD and SD programming in the evenings sometime to correspond with programming on normal PBS (check PBS web site for schedule).

KTRK (ABC) 797 kw - ABC National HD programming when available.

KHOU (CBS) 759 kw - CBS National HD programming when available.

KPRC (NBC) 1000 kw - NBC National HD programming when available. Weather radar channel.

KRIV (FOX) 5000 kw - FOX's lame excuse for digital programming (aka Fox High Resolution Wide Screen).

KHWB (WB) 1000 kw- WB National HD programming when available.

KTXH (UPN) 421 KW - UPN SD Programming upconverted to 1080i.
HD weekend movies sometimes.

KFTH (TeleFutura) - SD Spanish programming.


----------

